# Push-up Advice



## Drift (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Gentlemen, Currently getting pretty close to my SFAS date and i'm still struggling to max my push-ups. I'm naturally for some reason awful at them and have always been stuck in the mid 50s-60s in reps on PT tests. I've tried the "Greasing the Groove" method and that helped me alot prior to enlisting, however I've really hit a plateau as of recent and even regressed some. I'll list my current plan of attack for the next 3 weeks until my next test, any suggestions/tips/tweaks would be greatly appreciated! 

Run- 12:40 (2-Mile) 
Pull-15 -(stupid strict) 
Sit-84 
Push-57 
Ruck: 12 mile 45 (dry) 2:30  

-Current Plan of attack 
These are on top of current training plan, In which I plan to have one Weight Training Day targeting Specific Push up Muscles i.e. Chest, Triceps etc, Other days have Heavy Leg focus, cardio, and Grip strength. in total 6 days a week of training. 
      I'm planning on doing a Pull/Push progression 3 times a week, 1.1/3 of max EMOM 15minutes, 
2. Ladder by 2 finishing at 30, 3. 5x Max Set 
Finally, Every morning I pan on Doing One max 2 minute Set 7x days a week.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 4, 2020)

It sounds silly, but when you get to exhaustion, go to your knees.  Also, negatives: from the fully-extended/high plank position, go down and touch your chest to the ground over 4 or 5 seconds, slowly.

Stew Smith (if you do not know who he is, you should....) put this out:

PT Secrets - The Pushup Push: Double Pushups in 14 Days (FREE) - Stew Smith Fitness Ace the PFT - Preparing Americans for Military,Special Ops, Police, and Fire Fighting Professions


----------



## Arf (Feb 4, 2020)

3 times a week, do 60 perfect pushups without putting your knees on the ground 4 times.

Have LOTS Of rest. Do one when you wake up, one during your lunch break, one when you get off work, one before you go to bed.

After two weeks of doing that, probably even one week you will notice a big difference. Then increase the number when you are ready.


----------



## ATC87 (Feb 4, 2020)

Arf said:


> 3 times a week, do 60 perfect pushups without putting your knees on the ground 4 times.
> 
> Have LOTS Of rest. Do one when you wake up, one during your lunch break, one when you get off work, one before you go to bed.
> 
> After two weeks of doing that, probably even one week you will notice a big difference. Then increase the number when you are ready.



I did this but with lower numbers to start off after recovering from a major wrist surgery. It works and helped me out a lot. It was the quickest gains on push ups I have been able to get.


----------



## Arf (Feb 4, 2020)

I can hit 100 within 2 minutes no problem because of this.


----------



## Drift (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you Both, this has been helpful and useful info for planning my next three weeks.


----------



## Drift (Feb 4, 2020)

Above^^^







Arf said:


> I can hit 100 within 2 minutes no problem because of this.





Devildoc said:


> It sounds silly, but when you get to exhaustion, go to your knees.  Also, negatives: from the fully-extended/high plank position, go down and touch your chest to the ground over 4 or 5 seconds, slowly.
> 
> Stew Smith (if you do not know who he is, you should....) put this out:
> 
> PT Secrets - The Pushup Push: Double Pushups in 14 Days (FREE) - Stew Smith Fitness Ace the PFT - Preparing Americans for Military,Special Ops, Police, and Fire Fighting Professions


----------



## Butthead (Feb 4, 2020)

I can't say how other people improved their numbers, but I improved mine by just doing them. All the time. If I was cooking or cleaning or even just watching TV i'll do 50 or so push-ups. 
A number I'd shoot for daily was 300 outside of a workout (if you do them during a workout they don't count towards the 300)
Other people have told me they increased their numbers by doing more incline and decline push-ups.


----------

